# Severe Right Hand Crush Injury



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And here I thought industrial electricians and machinists were all so much smarter than us plain ol romex jockey's.....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> This past week at one of our plants a machinist and electrician were troubleshooting a transfer fed press and failed to follow LOTO. The machinist went inside the interlocked gate then closed it behind him, and the press was restarted by the electrician and placed in Auto mode. After a part failed to properly nest in one of the stations, the machinist reached in to re-seat the part causing the part-present sensor to read and the press to automatically fire while his hand was in the point of operation. Not a lot of details on his condition yet, but it doesn’t sound good...
> 
> This unfortunate incident should serve as a reminder to us all. While safety policies may make things inconvenient and slow us down there is an important reason for them.



Horrible!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What are you guys giving for hands? We give 10000 for a finger


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Michigan Master said:


> This past week at one of our plants a machinist and electrician were troubleshooting a transfer fed press and failed to follow LOTO. The machinist went inside the interlocked gate then closed it behind him, and the press was restarted by the electrician and placed in Auto mode. After a part failed to properly nest in one of the stations, the machinist reached in to re-seat the part causing the part-present sensor to read and the press to automatically fire while his hand was in the point of operation. Not a lot of details on his condition yet, but it doesn’t sound good...
> 
> This unfortunate incident should serve as a reminder to us all. While safety policies may make things inconvenient and slow us down there is an important reason for them.


Everything about this is wring. Doesn't this go against every safety plan, meeting and procedure you industrial guys talk about? 
If this were merely an inconvenience or minor financial setback I'd say he's on his own. I don't want to have to pay for his stupidity. 
Unfortunately, things like this are not minor, he needs to get this taken care of, which will wind up being mega $$$. Even more unfortunately WE all ultimately have to pay for his mistake.

I sincerely hope he does not lose the hand, or worse.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Just Curious !*

S .P. what was Dr. Strangelove's illness ?

Does anyone know ?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Everything about this is wring.......


I agree. It's totally wring. senseless way to lose a hand.




oldtimer said:


> S .P. what was Dr. Strangelove's illness ?
> 
> Does anyone know ?


Alien_hand_syndrome


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

wildleg said:


> Alien_hand_syndrome


Yup. Strangely relevant to this thread, huh? :001_huh:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

that's why we have lock out tag out policies, just why do we ignore them?i know some times we have to leave a machine on to do work . but we always should use extra caution.hopefully his injury is not to severe. i know the ones i use to work around weren't forgiving at all.let's all work safe & go home to our familys the way we left that day. whether it is electrical or other forms of energy!


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> What are you guys giving for hands? We give 10000 for a finger


It’s something like that for a finger; I think it depends on how much of the finger is lost. Not sure what hand goes for.



Speedy Petey said:


> Everything about this is wring. Doesn't this go against every safety plan, meeting and procedure you industrial guys talk about? If this were merely an inconvenience or minor financial setback I'd say he's on his own. I don't want to have to pay for his stupidity.
> Unfortunately, things like this are not minor, he needs to get this taken care of, which will wind up being mega $$$. Even more unfortunately WE all ultimately have to pay for his mistake. I sincerely hope he does not lose the hand, or worse.


Yes very, very wrong; complete failure of LOTO. Unfortunately anytime an employee is injured, even if totally their own fault, it will cost the employer.



circuitman1 said:


> that's why we have lock out tag out policies, just why do we ignore them? i know some times we have to leave a machine on to do work . but we always should use extra caution. hopefully his injury is not to severe. i know the ones i use to work around weren't forgiving at all. let's all work safe & go home to our familys the way we left that day. whether it is electrical or other forms of energy!


Very true! However, no part of the body should ever enter the point or plane of operation while troubleshooting.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Michigan Master said:


> It’s something like that for a finger; I think it depends on how much of the finger is lost. Not sure what hand goes for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly! use a board or stick, when we worked on our presses at work , we had a block to put in between the ram & bed. this reduced the possibility of something happening.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

lockout procedures are there for a reason. 
simply put why did he not follow the procedures 
second closing an interlock while inside the barrier is putting yourself in the line of fire.

regardless of what industries want you cannot eliminate every accident but you can lower the frequency of them by identifying possible safety issues and taking preventative measures.
failing to follow procedure is a human error (complacency)
the darwin equation at its finest!

whenever i go into an interlocked zone I also apply my spare lock to the door frame so it cannot be closed


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Really sucks to hear. Hopefully he doesn't lose his hand.

Complacency is a bitch.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Drug test.


----------

